# Airlift Performance stick/pop on way up



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone else deal with this? Both my fronts and my rears stick until a certain PSI, then pop. I can't see the fronts, but the rears you can see the two bellows stuck together, then pop apart as I air up. The problem is my v2 controller wont display the correct PSI until they pop. Sometimes it will think it's at ride height in front, but they haven't popped open yet, and I'm sitting WAY too low. So I have to air up more, then back down. Does that make sense?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, makes sense! I have the same problem with my V2 and bagyard bomber front (double bellow). You have two options: inflate to higher psi and then to driving height. Or drive a little bit and then press preset again, below will separate.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

^Thanks! 

Anyone else?


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

I too have that popping sound. I cant see that the psi is off until it pops, but with the help of a friend we think that when the bag is aired out it pushes the finder liner out. So when i aired up the pressure on the liner is released and that pop is the liner. Cant say for sure but i did see signs of the bag rubbing the liner from being aired out.

Anyways that's what i think is happening. Haven't trimmed the liner in the area where the bag is yet to confirm this.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

The fast popping noise are the bellows separating


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Piso said:


> The fast popping noise are the bellows separating


This.

Any idea how to get it to stop?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

They is no way. Double bellows do pop


----------

